# Your thoughts and preference on exhaust



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

I've just recently bought an 05 gto, unfortunately the previous owner I feel made a few bad calls on exhaust. He had pace setter headers and magnaflow catback exhaust installed and I feel it's very constrictive and not the sound i would like to get out of it. I would just like to hear some suggestions on what exhaust you would recommend for which are the best for flow and sound. I've only been exposed to a few, SLP, Magnaflow, Spintech, and Corsa. Are there anymore? and which are better?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

IMCauley said:


> I've just recently bought an 05 gto, unfortunately the previous owner I feel made a few bad calls on exhaust. He had pace setter headers and magnaflow catback exhaust installed and *I feel it's very constrictive *and not the sound i would like to get out of it. I would just like to hear some suggestions on what exhaust you would recommend for which are the best for flow and sound. I've only been exposed to a few, SLP, Magnaflow, Spintech, and Corsa. Are there anymore? and which are better?


How did you come to that conclusion?

Other then that, sound is subjective. Listen to the clips online or find locals to hear their exhausts. Another options might be to look at X and H pipes as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You're not restrictive on the exhaust. The stock exhaust isn't really restrictive that much either. If you want to pay a couple thousand to change the sound you may pick up 10 HP. Not a very good bang for the HP buck IMHO


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

jpalamar: I've heard from a lot of my friends and myself that it's not nearly as open as a stock gto's exhaust and The sound it produces sounds like it's far off in the distance when standing behind it, obviously even worse when standing in front of it. And after posting this I started looking on youtube and found a few I like, I'm really interested in spintech, and slp. I was actually looking into getting SLP long tube headers but I wasn't sure whether to go with Spintech or slp for the catback system

Here's the set up I'm gonna go with let me know what you think, SLP longtube headers to either spintech catback with 3" x-pipe or with Stainless works 3" x-pipe


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm partial to the tone of a Bassani myself. Don't forget Borla too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

IMCauley said:


> jpalamar: I've heard from a lot of my friends and myself that it's not nearly as open as a stock gto's exhaust and The sound it produces sounds like it's far off in the distance when standing behind it, obviously even worse when standing in front of it. And after posting this I started looking on youtube and found a few I like, I'm really interested in spintech, and slp. I was actually looking into getting SLP long tube headers but I wasn't sure whether to go with Spintech or slp for the catback system
> 
> Here's the set up I'm gonna go with let me know what you think, SLP longtube headers to either spintech catback with 3" x-pipe or with Stainless works 3" x-pipe


You already have headers. Not sure why you would replace them. Keep in mind that Pacesetter uses their own mids so if you go another brand you will need new mids again. There is a local GTO with a full SLP exhaust(headser to catback) and it sounds like ****. Super loud, drones, and doesn't have all that great a tone. I'd personally keep the headers you have on them. OBX long tubes are literally rip off versions of the SLP ones for less then 1/2 the price(figured i'd give ya a heads up). I don't think switching between long tube brands will do much sound wise, might be a few HP difference but thats alot of moeny for potentially a few HP.

What things are you looking for specifically... Loudest or quality sounding? Old school muscle or a more modern/euro v8 sound?

Something else to possible look for would be electric cutouts.

I have an 04 but it switched to the 05/06 exhaust. I'm running 05/06 JBA catless mids and a JBA catback with H hipe. My car sounds very deep and very old school. I'm still on the fence about long tubes bcause I want the preformance, and a little more sound, but not sure if I want to draw that much attention.



06gtoin216 said:


> I'm partial to the tone of a Bassani myself. Don't forget Borla too.


Bassani with an X pipe is awsome.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

If you wouldn't mind checkin these videos out, either of those are my favorite sounding exhaust, the first one says he has dynatech headers and spintech catback with x-pipe the second one is stainless works


----------



## 06m6GoaT (Sep 28, 2010)

heres another vid just with the catback


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMCauley said:


> jpalamar: I've heard from a lot of my friends and myself that it's not nearly as open as a stock gto's exhaust and The sound it produces sounds like it's far off in the distance when standing behind it, obviously even worse when standing in front of it. And after posting this I started looking on youtube and found a few I like, I'm really interested in spintech, and slp. I was actually looking into getting SLP long tube headers but I wasn't sure whether to go with Spintech or slp for the catback system
> 
> Here's the set up I'm gonna go with let me know what you think, SLP longtube headers to either spintech catback with 3" x-pipe or with Stainless works 3" x-pipe


Your friends don't know what they're talking about. Unless you're driving a heads and cammed car you won't see results except in your perception. In your vids you're also comparing cammed cars to uncammed cars. The cam radically alters the sound. Look some of us have been with these cars for years and seen what works and doesn't work. Noise isn't power but it does attract the police. Good luck, it's your money.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Youtube=fail


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Youtube=fail


youporn=win


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

OP, you're not doing anything with messing with your current setup. Personally, I'd say if you want sound, swap the Magnaflow *mufflers* for Spintechs. Should be a relatively easy job if you're savvy with an angle grinder/Sawzall, and only cost you like $200. Magnaflow is a solid, free-flowing, straight through system, but I'm assuming you're young and want that "Brraaaap!" when you step on it.



IMCauley said:


> jpalamar: I've heard from a lot of my friends and myself that it's not nearly as open as a stock gto's exhaust and The sound it produces sounds like it's far off in the distance when standing behind it, obviously even worse when standing in front of it. And after posting this I started looking on youtube and found a few I like, I'm really interested in spintech, and slp. I was actually looking into getting SLP long tube headers but I wasn't sure whether to go with Spintech or slp for the catback system
> 
> Here's the set up I'm gonna go with let me know what you think, SLP longtube headers to either spintech catback with 3" x-pipe or with Stainless works 3" x-pipe


3" is totally unnecessary and will rob you of power unless you go 400+ cubic inches or slap on a supercharger or a pair of turbos. Even then it's debatable.



06gtoin216 said:


> I'm partial to the tone of a Bassani myself.


+1
It's the "gentleman's catback". It's also one of the few systems that needs to "season" for about 1000 miles... they sound sweeter & slightly louder with time.



jpalamar said:


> Bassani with an X pipe is awsome.


Bassani has an X/H hybrid resonator (muffler?). I would have taken pictures of the internals of the center muffler during install, but was too excited to get it hooked up, and it was kind of an afterthought.  This is best I can show without actually whipping up an AutoCAD drawing and making it into a .jpg It's perforated inside and packed with fiberglass, like a Thrush muffler, only Bassani is stainless and the weld beads are pure sex.








Gotta love mad MSPaint skeelz.:lol:



svede1212 said:


> Your friends don't know what they're talking about. Unless you're driving a heads and cammed car you won't see results except in your perception. In your vids you're also comparing cammed cars to uncammed cars. The cam radically alters the sound. Look some of us have been with these cars for years and seen what works and doesn't work. Noise isn't power but it does attract the police. Good luck, it's your money.


Svede is on the stick. He tried convincing me to not to get a CB with my humble mods (I listen well, you'll notice :lol with the same reasoning, but he is indeed correct.



GM4life said:


> Youtube=fail


+1, often times



jpalamar said:


> youporn=win


Xhamster > Youporn


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am will be installing JBA short tube headers shortly with stock mids resonator delete and pacesetter catback any thoughts on install and fitment issues Installing JBA wires as well


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

JBA has good stuff, though I can't say I've heard of anyone using Pacesetter's mild steel catback on their GTO. I've seen it for sale, just not anyone who's installed it.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Your friends don't know what they're talking about. Unless you're driving a heads and cammed car you won't see results except in your perception. In your vids you're also comparing cammed cars to uncammed cars. The cam radically alters the sound. Look some of us have been with these cars for years and seen what works and doesn't work. Noise isn't power but it does attract the police. Good luck, it's your money.


I appreciate the advice, all I really wanna know is why when I rev my car to high end like these guys do in their videos why mine crackles and pops as the RPMs lower and theres seem to just fall in sound much cleaner. That's why I figured there was some kind of constriction in there just wasn't sure where.

I'll see if I can get a video of my car up here tomorrow to let you guys hear what it sounds like.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

IMCauley said:


> I appreciate the advice, all I really wanna know is why when I rev my car to high end like these guys do in their videos why mine crackles and pops as the RPMs lower and theres seem to just fall in sound much cleaner. That's why I figured there was some kind of constriction in there just wasn't sure where.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a video of my car up here tomorrow to let you guys hear what it sounds like.


The popping is a necessary evil. It happens when you mod your exhaust(long tubes and catless do alot toward it but I've seen cars with just catback that pop as well)/car. It can be controlled better if you stay catted and have a good tune. You could have your tuner lean your decel a little and that would help as well.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> +1
> It's the "gentleman's catback". It's also one of the few systems that needs to "season" for about 1000 miles... they sound sweeter & slightly louder with time.
> 
> 
> Bassani has an X/H hybrid resonator (muffler?). I would have taken pictures of the internals of the center muffler during install, but was too excited to get it hooked up, and it was kind of an afterthought.  This is best I can show without actually whipping up an AutoCAD drawing and making it into a .jpg It's perforated inside and packed with fiberglass, like a Thrush muffler, only Bassani is stainless and the weld beads are pure sex.


Correct. Think of a stock 05-06 style cat back set up . The muffler of the Bassani has an internal x pipe that is in the location of the stock resonator. Bassani has resonators where the stock mufflers would be. Good way to reduce weight too.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> The popping is a necessary evil. It happens when you mod your exhaust(long tubes and catless do alot toward it but I've seen cars with just catback that pop as well)/car. It can be controlled better if you stay catted and have a good tune. You could have your tuner lean your decel a little and that would help as well.


YES! That makes a lot more sense I'll have to check my tune, the guy who owned it before me did some kinda tune on it but didn't tell me much about it. Maybe that's why it seems to decel slower. Thanks a lot! 

Another question, I've talked to some local mechanics I've known for a while, and they said that you can get a better sound out of my headers if you hollow out the cats, is that a good or bad decision. BTW I'm in Ohio and they don't do emission checks anymore (idk if they still do em anywhere else but i figured I'd mention that)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

IMCauley said:


> BTW I'm in Ohio and they don't do emission checks anymore (idk if they still do em anywhere else but i figured I'd mention that)


Haha! I wish! It goes by county. I'm in Cuyahoga county and did mine 11 days ago. It's free now. Used to be $20.


----------



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> Haha! I wish! It goes by county. I'm in Cuyahoga county and did mine 11 days ago. It's free now. Used to be $20.


Really?! Wow! I didn't know, well then...I guess they don't do it in Montgomery hahahaha.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Removing/hallowing the cats will make it a little louder, but will add alot more popping, make the exhaust note more raspy, and will make your exhaust smell. There is virtually no power gains for going catless/high flow/stock either.

You may also need to have your car re-tuned. Your rear O2 sensors will throw a code thinking the cats aren't working when they aren't there. Tuner can disable the sensors in minutes though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want to go catless get some pipes welded in in place of them. Gutted cats create turbulence and if you don't want them you can get good money for them just for scrap


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

IMCauley said:


> I appreciate the advice, all I really wanna know is why when I rev my car to high end like these guys do in their videos why mine crackles and pops as the RPMs lower and theres seem to just fall in sound much cleaner. That's why I figured there was some kind of constriction in there just wasn't sure where.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a video of my car up here tomorrow to let you guys hear what it sounds like.


That sounds to me like whoever tuned it didn't turn Deceleration Fuel Cutoff or Clutch Fuel Cutoff back on after tuning, or set the thresholds too high.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> If you want to go catless get some pipes welded in in place of them. Gutted cats create turbulence and if you don't want them you can get good money for them just for scrap


I'm keep them the way they are incase you want to sell your car down the road, you move, or emission/inspection laws change. If you really wanna go catless, get new mids, they aren't very expensive either.


----------

